# Pod systems as good as cue



## Reaper (29/11/18)

Hey guys,
On and off cigs and vape,,but really wanna get off the cigs,,so far the cue for me is the closet feel to cigs, but want to get different Flavours.

I see the three different pos systems out there and not to expensive,,
Looking for one where the draw would be equal to cue and also not to much vapour production,,as I would use it in my office,

I been reading up and my. Hooves would be between
Smok infinix 
Smok novo 
Vaporeso zero.

Any suggestions
Thx


----------



## Random264 (29/11/18)

I've used the zero before, the throat hit on it is very mild with 25mg nic salts. I've also used the infinix, it's a really good pod system, haven't tried the novo but I've heard it's decent. I'm using the vagon and Rolo badge now, both incredible vapes, nice throat hit and flavour for days. Most of these systems are good, so I don't think you'll go wrong with either of them.


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

I have benched most of my gear because of this combo. I have used it straight for 4 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/11/18)

Can't see pic bro.pls load another one.


jm10 said:


> View attachment 152628
> 
> 
> I have benched most of my gear because of this combo. I have used it straight for 4 days.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

Resistance said:


> Can't see pic bro.pls load another one.









Any better?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/11/18)

Nothing beats the Aspire Gusto Mini, which uses 20mg nic salts pods. Unfortunately only a few flavours are available, but I think they have more flavours than the Cue.


----------



## Resistance (29/11/18)

Honestly speaking I have won a pod system. Renova from @Vaporesso.
I'm however still testing, but so far the juice you put in is the result you get. Twisp juice gives excellent results and Renova unfolds the flavour. Next I want to try a liqua juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reaper (29/11/18)

Thx for all the replies I am leaning towards the infinix ,,looks like the cue,,just wondering which juices will work in them,,should I use 50/50 or can I go higher on the vg?

Not to sure about nic salts,,never used them before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (29/11/18)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 152628
> 
> 
> I have benched most of my gear because of this combo. I have used it straight for 4 days.
> ...



How’s the throat hit on this one,,I need something that would feel like a cigg since I am trying to kick them


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

Reaper said:


> How’s the throat hit on this one,,I need something that would feel like a cigg since I am trying to kick them



You will cough your guts out its a nice kinda harsh. The vapor production is minimal so you wont get that thick throat hit like a cig(no vape will) but this has been the only thing to cut my cravings out completely. 

Its expensive but like i said i have benched allot which i bought. I still have two mods and a rta and rda which i never even use yet cause i got them just after this(they were couriered a day or two after i got this) 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

Vct is a tobacco custard flavour which may not be to your liking but it works for me even thou i mainly vape fruity ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

Also since you trying to stop smoking, get nic salts cause 3 and 6mg normal juice is mostly likely not going to satisfy your cravings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/11/18)

Or go for normal nic juice but in 12 or 18mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (29/11/18)

Silver said:


> Or go for normal nic juice but in 12 or 18mg


12mg is mellow with a low wattage pod.18mg does better and results are good with the same pod system...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (30/11/18)

Resistance said:


> Honestly speaking I have won a pod system. Renova from @Vaporesso.
> I'm however still testing, but so far the juice you put in is the result you get. Twisp juice gives excellent results and Renova unfolds the flavour. Next I want to try a liqua juice



Hang on... did you get your zero already? Looks like mine is still at customs... Did you get a notification in the post or did you just go to the post office with the tracking number they gave?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (30/11/18)

Reaper 

*Here's an interesting new one on the market!! *

"The authentic *Khree UFO 2 Pod System* is a disc-shaped pod device which is inspired by the UFO. Powered by a built-in 600mAh battery, it also adopts two 2ml refillable pods, so you can taste 2 flavors / 2 nicotine salts e-juice in 1 kit without changing pods at the same time, which is quite convenient and smart idea. Moreover, with a fashionable lanyard in the package, you can hang it on your neck when you are out of doors. Besides, the pods utilize a magnetic connector, you can replace the pod easily."


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-khree-ufo-2-pod-system-kit.t55553/#post-739156


----------



## Hooked (30/11/18)

@Reaper I see that you're new on the forum. You might want to join this thread for comps

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-participation-and-notification-thread.t42885/page-23


----------



## Daniel (30/11/18)

I've tried a few pod systems and the orion beats them all hands down , that's if you have the budget as it's not a cheap device ....

You won't get a tight draw on it like the Cue , rather look at something like the Infinix or Vladdin ...refillable pods.

Personally I would stick to non nic salts , you don't want to stay nic Dependant ... just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been using this combo for about 2 months.This juice is perfect for the Orion.Boom !!


----------



## jm10 (30/11/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> I have been using this combo for about 2 months.This juice is perfect for the Orion.Boom !!



Agreed its the perfect match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper (30/11/18)

I don’t wanna spend to much,so mayb the infinix seems like a good deal,
It’s 300 at Vap shop,,

When it comes to juice should it always be 50/50?


----------



## Reaper (30/11/18)

Reaper said:


> I don’t wanna spend to much,so mayb the infinix seems like a good deal,
> It’s 300 at Vap shop,,
> 
> When it comes to juice should it always be 50/50?



For pod systems like infinix


----------



## Reaper (30/11/18)

Daniel said:


> I've tried a few pod systems and the orion beats them all hands down , that's if you have the budget as it's not a cheap device ....
> 
> You won't get a tight draw on it like the Cue , rather look at something like the Infinix or Vladdin ...refillable pods.
> 
> Personally I would stick to non nic salts , you don't want to stay nic Dependant ... just my 2c



So infinix draw is as tight as cue?the draw I mean


----------



## Daniel (30/11/18)

Reaper said:


> So infinix draw is as tight as cue?the draw I mean



Nor sure as I haven't tried that one myself , but go to a local vape shop and try a few out best advise I can give.


----------



## arbdullah (30/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Agreed its the perfect match.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm torn between between salts in the 0.5ohm pod and 12mg freebase in the 0.25ohm. 

Both hit the spot for me, and both pods last a solid two weeks. 

Any preferences?


----------



## jm10 (30/11/18)

arbdullah said:


> I'm torn between between salts in the 0.25ohm pod and 12mg freebase in the 0.5ohm.
> 
> Both hit the spot for me, and both pods last a solid two weeks.
> 
> Any preferences?



The 0,5 is designed for mtl nic salts and the 0.25 is for dl and freebase from my understanding. Never actually research if the 0.25 is suitable for nic salts so never try it. 

But your right that this thing just hits the spot and its my everyday carry with Vct nic salts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbdullah (30/11/18)

jm10 said:


> The 0,5 is designed for mtl nic salts and the 0.25 is for dl and freebase from my understanding. Never actually research if the 0.25 is suitable for nic salts so never try it.
> 
> But your right that this thing just hits the spot and its my everyday carry with Vct nic salts
> 
> ...



I mixed the numbers up. My bad. 

0.5ohm for salts and 0.25ohm for freebase. 

Now it's just a question of which pods to stock up on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

i


arbdullah said:


> I mixed the numbers up. My bad.
> 
> 0.5ohm for salts and 0.25ohm for freebase.
> 
> Now it's just a question of which pods to stock up on.


i was about to state that, i had made that mistake and got super dry hits on the .5
honestly, the .25 with salt is the best for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (30/11/18)

arbdullah said:


> I mixed the numbers up. My bad.
> 
> 0.5ohm for salts and 0.25ohm for freebase.
> 
> Now it's just a question of which pods to stock up on.



I just bought 5 pods 0.5 cause i mainly use nic salts at the moment. This pod works for me.

Vct gives me a good throat hit and the orion lasts me the entire day of heavy usage. It really is the best buy iv made in a very long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (30/11/18)

Hooked said:


> Nothing beats the Aspire Gusto Mini, which uses 20mg nic salts pods. Unfortunately only a few flavours are available, but I think they have more flavours than the Cue.
> 
> View attachment 152630





Couldn’t agree more! Have 3 Gustos running and nothing more satisfying imo. Also the new pods are killer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reaper (30/11/18)

Jengz said:


> Hooked said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing beats the Aspire Gusto Mini, which uses 20mg nic salts pods. Unfortunately only a few flavours are available, but I think they have more flavours than the Cue.
> ...



Does the gusto mini only have nic salts pods,or do they have normal pods as well


And anyone have any input on the breeze 2?


----------



## Jengz (1/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Does the gusto mini only have nic salts pods,or do they have normal pods as well
> 
> 
> And anyone have any input on the breeze 2?


Only nic salts as far as I am aware of we’ll only nic salts in SA definitely but abroad I’m not sure.

I’ve also got 2 breeze 2’s in my rotation, love it too but the satisfaction is just not on par with the gusto and yes the gusto works out more expensive but the ease of use is just so effortless. 

The new nautilus aio by aspire is also quite good but it feels a bit cheap in the hand compared to the breeze 2.


----------



## Reaper (1/12/18)

Jengz said:


> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> > Does the gusto mini only have nic salts pods,or do they have normal pods as well
> ...



Just looked at the nautilus aio,also looks like a good device,,now I am torn between the breeze 2 and the nautilus


----------



## Resistance (1/12/18)

franshorn said:


> Hang on... did you get your zero already? Looks like mine is still at customs... Did you get a notification in the post or did you just go to the post office with the tracking number they gave?


Post office just sent slip and I picked it up. Still had to pay a handling fee though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (1/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Hey guys,
> On and off cigs and vape,,but really wanna get off the cigs,,so far the cue for me is the closet feel to cigs, but want to get different Flavours.
> 
> I see the three different pos systems out there and not to expensive,,
> ...


you can refill the cue pods. if you like the cue just buy some juice. check you tube. i get at least 5 refill before the pod is done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reaper (1/12/18)

So I narrowed it down to the breeze 2 or Nautilus AIO

Now just need to know which one will be best ? Anybody have any experience with the 2?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jm10 (1/12/18)

Reaper said:


> So I narrowed it down to the breeze 2 or Nautilus AIO
> 
> Now just need to know which one will be best ? Anybody have any experience with the 2?



Allot of people vouch by the breeze 2, i never try it so cant comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (1/12/18)

I can vouch for the Renova Zero.
I get the best flavour out of anything I tried and has three wattage settings and juice changes in the same pod does not affect taste.
Still breeze is well tested and even though I tested it, I can't say how good it really is.I didn't have it long enough to change juices.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (1/12/18)

Reaper said:


> So I narrowed it down to the breeze 2 or Nautilus AIO
> 
> Now just need to know which one will be best ? Anybody have any experience with the 2?


I’ve got both bud... build quality of the breeze 2 is better but I must say I really like the draw on the nautilus coils... the aio is cheaper but due to it being newer and the exchange rate being so crap, it’s retailing for more is SA... also on the aio it’s easier to adjust airflow. 

The feel of the breeze 2 is better but if you are not too worried about that then go for the aio, tad bit better on performance in my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (1/12/18)

Jengz said:


> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> > So I narrowed it down to the breeze 2 or Nautilus AIO
> ...



I ant mind how it feels ,,j just want to get off ciggs,
In your opinion is the draw on nautilus better like almost like a cigg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (1/12/18)

Reaper said:


> I ant mind how it feels ,,j just want to get off ciggs,
> In your opinion is the draw on nautilus better like almost like a cigg


For a perfect cig draw u need the gusto but the aio for me is up there just not as good, I would say the aio is a bit better than the breeze... but u need good juice as well and if you gonna nic salts u need Ns20 element liquids and no I’m not bias coz I know the guys who bring them in, it’s honestly the best nic salt juice on the market

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (1/12/18)

Thx for the input,,just curious does a 20mg Salt nic give a good hit like mayb 18mg free base?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (1/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Thx for the input,,just curious does a 20mg Salt nic give a good hit like mayb 18mg free base?



I find it a good clean hit, nic salts stopped my cravings completely where as 12mg free base did not and thats what you should be focused on. 

Once you stop the cravings your whole world is opened up to free base.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (1/12/18)

jm10 said:


> I find it a good clean hit, nic salts stopped my cravings completely where as 12mg free base did not and thats what you should be focused on.
> 
> Once you stop the cravings your whole world is opened up to free base.
> 
> ...


Was the same for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reaper (1/12/18)

Thx guys,,will go out and get AIO tomorrow now just for the liquid,,I am based in Cape Town,only shop I know of is vapemob and vap shop ,,
And they dnt seem to have the element series liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Thx guys,,will go out and get AIO tomorrow now just for the liquid,,I am based in Cape Town,only shop I know of is vapemob and vap shop ,,
> And they dnt seem to have the element series liquid


juicyjoes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (1/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Thx guys,,will go out and get AIO tomorrow now just for the liquid,,I am based in Cape Town,only shop I know of is vapemob and vap shop ,,
> And they dnt seem to have the element series liquid



Vct works for me, go in and ask to try the freebase version of nic salts, 

I haven’t seen a shop that has nic salts samples but most nic salts are based on existing free base juice so you could try the free base and just take the nic salts of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Thx guys,,will go out and get AIO tomorrow now just for the liquid,,I am based in Cape Town,only shop I know of is vapemob and vap shop ,,
> And they dnt seem to have the element series liquid


https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=elements-nicotine-salts-pods


----------



## Reaper (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> > Thx guys,,will go out and get AIO tomorrow now just for the liquid,,I am based in Cape Town,only shop I know of is vapemob and vap shop ,,
> ...



Thx will go around the store on Monday,seems they are closed tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reaper (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> > Thx guys,,will go out and get AIO tomorrow now just for the liquid,,I am based in Cape Town,only shop I know of is vapemob and vap shop ,,
> ...





jm10 said:


> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> > Thx guys,,will go out and get AIO tomorrow now just for the liquid,,I am based in Cape Town,only shop I know of is vapemob and vap shop ,,
> ...



Vct?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (1/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Vct?






Its a tobacco custard thing tastes good and i vape it the entire day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=elements-nicotine-salts-pods


This is the pods for the gusto so you won’t have luck getting Ns20 bottles from them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (2/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> > Vct?
> ...



Is the VCT a Nic Salt?or normal freebase?
Where did you purchase it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/12/18)

Resistance said:


> I can vouch for the Renova Zero.
> I get the best flavour out of anything I tried and has three wattage settings and juice changes in the same pod does not affect taste.
> Still breeze is well tested and even though I tested it, I can't say how good it really is.I didn't have it long enough to change juices.


+1 for the Renova. The included pod that came with mine was shitty (it tasted burnt after 2 refills but that's probably because I used a very sweet juice) but after putting in a replacement pod and using a 'cleaner' juice, it's working great. I've probably done like 5 refills on it and there's no burnt taste or dry hits.

For optimal performance I would suggest 60VG/40PG or lower VG.

In comparison to the breeze 2, I would say I prefer the Renova. The size, design and the fact that it uses ceramic is what makes it better for me. The Renova also has Temperature Control which I believe works fairly good in minimising the chances of getting dry hits. That said, battery life on the breeze is better, the cost of using the breeze is lower and replacement coils for the breeze is more common than replacement pods for the Renova.

In conclusion, they are both good devices but I would say the Renova has the upper hand when it comes to flavor. Whichever pod device you choose, make it a point to buy only juices which are not sweet. Sweet Eliquids can decrease the lifespan of the pod/coil drastically. Like I said earlier on, using a sweet juice in the Renova, I was only able to do 2 refills or less before getting a burnt taste. Also, be sure to only use 60VG or lower Eliquids. Higher VG Eliquids don't wick well and result is piss poor performance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (2/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Is the VCT a Nic Salt?or normal freebase?
> Where did you purchase it?



It comes in nic salts and free base, got it from Sir Vape in Durban


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (2/12/18)

daniel craig said:


> Resistance said:
> 
> 
> > I can vouch for the Renova Zero.
> ...



You make the Renova zero sound good,,now I am torn between Nautilus AIO and the zero

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/12/18)

Reaper said:


> You make the Renova zero sound good,,now I am torn between Nautilus AIO and the zero


I haven't tried the Nautilus so I don't know how the draw on it is.

Comparing the ZERO with a cigarette, I would say that a cigarette is a bit of a tighter draw. That said, the Renova does have a Mouth To Lung draw but it's looser than a cigarette draw.

Here's some links to user experience of the Nautilus AIO and I think breeze 2. I haven't read through it all but reddit is a pretty solid place for opinions:


https:// www. reddit. com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/9bx672/aspire_nautilus_aio_vs_breeze_2/

https:// www. reddit. com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/9icugp/nautilus_aio_would_be_amazing_if_i_can_fix_the/

(Remove the spaces)


The Nautilus coils are quite popular. Maybe someone on the forum can tell you what they think about the Nautilus BVC coil heads. I personally have never tried those coils so I don't know anything about it. The last time I read up about these coils were that they were known to spit but that was long ago so I'm not too sure about the latest info on them. 

The Nautilus AIO has quite a bit of advantages and if people are having a good experience with the Nautilus coils and the draw on it is like that of a cigarette, then I would say this will suit you best. Since I don't think you have any other setup, you need that extra battery life.

As always, keep in mind that for best performance use juices below 60VG and preferably juices that aren't sweet. You'll get the best experience this way and your coils will last a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (2/12/18)

daniel craig said:


> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> > You make the Renova zero sound good,,now I am torn between Nautilus AIO and the zero
> ...



Thx read them and a couple of others,,basically mixed reviews or mostly love them,,the guys who don’t complain about spit back,,where others dnt get spit back,

Think the AIO is the way to go for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Thx read them and a couple of others,,basically mixed reviews or mostly love them,,the guys who don’t complain about spit back,,where others dnt get spit back,
> 
> Think the AIO is the way to go for me


you cannot go wrong either way i think. maybe get one now and the other another day?
i have a twisp ION, Lostvape Orion and going to get the zero next month.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Thx read them and a couple of others,,basically mixed reviews or mostly love them,,the guys who don’t complain about spit back,,where others dnt get spit back,
> 
> Think the AIO is the way to go for me


I updated my post but yes I think that's the better option since you don't have more than 1 device and therefore, battery will be more important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/12/18)

daniel craig said:


> I updated my post but yes I think that's the better option since you don't have more than 1 device and therefore, battery will be more important.



True, battery life has to be a factor or you need to get two of whatever you getting.or the one that charges quicker and last longer with your style of vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10 (2/12/18)

Resistance said:


> True, battery life has to be a factor or you need to get two of whatever you getting.or the one that charges quicker and last longer with your style of vaping.



That is why i love the orion, quick charge in the morning and last the entire day as my adv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (2/12/18)

I think the renova gives my twisp cue's a run for its money. Draw is slightly airier but the device and flavour is excellent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (2/12/18)

Resistance said:


> I think the renova gives my twisp cue's a run for its money. Draw is slightly airier but the device and flavour is excellent.


and refillable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ruwaid (3/12/18)

@Reaper without trying to confuse you and tear you apart between choices even more...the best would be to hear the guys experiences on here first then decide as I was a victim of following hype way too many times.

But if I could add my 2c...the twisp cue as well got me off cigs for good until I went onto a little more airy devices but only to realise I wasn't quite off the cigalike draw and craved it. For me it wasn't only the nic craving that I needed but more the throat hit. I also had the gusto mini and honestly, it is way more airy than the twisp cue. So airy that some tape off a portion of the airflow to make the draw tighter. Its still a bloody good device no lie but if you are still chasing twisp cue like draw then from your latest choices so far I would go with the Nautilus AIO....as the draw is much tighter than the Gusto.

Also if you want to get off cigs because of health and the crap in them...you might also be a person like me that wants to slowly wean off nic. Its easier to wean off freebase nic than is it nic salts. Rather get something that takes freebase and start off at like 12mg and work your way down. Even 18mg whichever works for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (3/12/18)

Now im stuck on the Siren which is a very precise MTL tank and can give you thee tightest draws and it can be used with nic salts or freebase. But im sure you will get there with building etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

Hey ,,so this may be off topic but I need advise,
I am using the cue and a buddy of mine gave me a mod of his,,so used the mode inbetween,,doing DL hits,,but just used it a few times and starting to feel short of breath or rather feeling like a can’t take a deep enough breath.

Previously when I started vaping I had the same effect and stopped ..at that time I used vap mob intense strawberry.

Now using NCV trinity,

You guys think it’s the juice?the DL any other thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Hey ,,so this may be off topic but I need advise,
> I am using the cue and a buddy of mine gave me a mod of his,,so used the mode inbetween,,doing DL hits,,but just used it a few times and starting to feel short of breath or rather feeling like a can’t take a deep enough breath.
> 
> Previously when I started vaping I had the same effect and stopped ..at that time I used vap mob intense strawberry.
> ...



Most of your questions have been answered  down here ..... 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/short-of-breath.t55598/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Hey ,,so this may be off topic but I need advise,
> I am using the cue and a buddy of mine gave me a mod of his,,so used the mode inbetween,,doing DL hits,,but just used it a few times and starting to feel short of breath or rather feeling like a can’t take a deep enough breath.
> 
> Previously when I started vaping I had the same effect and stopped ..at that time I used vap mob intense strawberry.
> ...



Did your other thread you started not assist you in your answer , did you read what @KZOR said, he explained in great detail and your question was answered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ,,so this may be off topic but I need advise,
> ...



Hey so sorry about this,,posted it last night in my original post and I could never find it,thought it never posted due to connection error,

Thx for pointing me in right direction.
And sorry about the double post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Hey so sorry about this,,posted it last night in my original post and I could never find it,thought it never posted due to connection error,
> 
> Thx for pointing me in right direction.
> And sorry about the double post



Was just pointing you back to your thread and Kzor answers to you, it is all you need to read and your question will be answered 

Trust me i learnt something from his post aswell so its good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

Hey guys ,,I am concerned about a pod and using nic salts,,if I use a pod with mayb 6mg nic would I still get that throat hit ,or would you all suggest going with nic salts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Hey guys ,,I am concerned about a pod and using nic salts,,if I use a pod with mayb 6mg nic would I still get that throat hit ,or would you all suggest going with nic salts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If depend on the juice, i get slight throat hit with certain 6mg but for the most part they dont come anywhere near the throat sensation of nic salts. This is in the pod system. 

I use nic salts in my pod and vape normal 3mg in a rta/rda i vape the 3mg allot then i take 1 or 2 hits of the nic salts and it sets me straight. You dont want to overdose on nicotine so thats why i use multiple devices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

Resistance said:


> I think the renova gives my twisp cue's a run for its money. Draw is slightly airier but the device and flavour is excellent.



Can you use normal 6-18mg nic in it or do you have to use nic salts in this device?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

I am thinking Renova would be a good idea fill one pod with nic salts and the other with something else that way you can easily swap between Flavours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

So took the leap and went with the zero.
Got the exclamation sal nic juice,was the lowest nic I could find at 20mg

First impressions ,.its small and very stealthy,
Flavour is good,very good,
The draw ain’t as tight as cue but it’s ok,

Only problem I have is that at 20mg the throat hit is very minimal..

Not sure if I should charge device,since the vendors say it’s fully charged already,
I am concerned I may have to move to stronger nicotine concentration to get that hit .

Will charge device and give more fees back.

So far I am happy,,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> So took the leap and went with the zero.
> Got the exclamation sal nic juice,was the lowest nic I could find at 20mg
> 
> First impressions ,.its small and very stealthy,
> ...


The ZERO has 3 power modes. 3 click of the button to change intensity.

Green LED when Button is pressed: 12w
Blue LED when Button is pressed : 10.5w
Red LED when Button is pressed: 9w

One thing to note is that the charge time is roughly 45 minutes. The LED when charging the device doesn't go off so just keep that in mind.

If the LED is green when vaping then that means your battery life is above 70%

Back to your question on nicotine salt strength. I would recommend that you head over to Vapour Mountain and do a custom flavor. @Oupa allows you custom make a juice according to your needs. My personal favorite is Red Pill (Litchi + Menthol with a dash of ice) You can customise it to a 50VG/50PG ratio and choose 18mg nic (normal nicotine). This is much cheaper than buying nicotine salt Eliquids. 

The reason for this is that you want that throat hit and salts minimise throat hit significantly. I use a 35mg Salt e-liquid in mine and even at 35mg I don't find it quite strong. An 18mg (normal nicotine) juice has more of a throat hit than the 35mg for me. I can imagine how 'weak' you are probably finding that 20mg juice. Nicotine salt Eliquids provide you with the nicotine fix but they don't give the satisfying throat hit that you are looking for unless you go up in strength to maybe 35mg or 50mg.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/18)

Hi @Reaper 
I agree with @daniel craig above
Try some 18mg normal nic juice in there. I am sure you wilk find it has a better throat hit.
I too found nic salts to have very low throat hit.

If you like menthol and you are buying from Vapour Mountain get a bottle or two of his VM menthol concentrate. You can add a few drops of it into a tank of juice to up the menthol. It also helps with the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> So took the leap and went with the zero.
> Got the exclamation sal nic juice,was the lowest nic I could find at 20mg
> 
> First impressions ,.its small and very stealthy,
> ...


Very good choice you made.I'm enjoying mine too. 3mg juice is light so I got the liqua 12mg to try that specific thing your looking for.
Its medium ,but two drags fill that void.the problem is it drains the battery faster.
I had an excellent Vape on 18mg twisp liquid ,even the pure range that has no pg.
So a normal 18mg juice should do the trick for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (3/12/18)

Another thing if you hold the power button the colours that @Daniel described on the led gives you the amount of power left.green also full,blue also half and red is low battery life.
That button also switches the mod on and off

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

daniel craig said:


> The ZERO has 3 power modes. 3 click of the button to change intensity.
> 
> Green LED when Button is pressed: 12w
> Blue LED when Button is pressed : 10.5w
> ...




About the power setting,,I thought nic salts should not be Vaped above 10w,,so should I just vape it at the lowest setting,,??


And I do have a bootle of Twisp 18mg cherry and I bought extra pods,,mayb I should try that just to experiment.

I must say even thou the throat hit ain’t there the “lus” for a cigg is way down ,,just had one cuz of habit..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

Ok I I tried the Twisp cherry 18mg,,throat hit so much better ,, but the Flavour is dull compared to the Nic Salt,,

Could it just be a bad Flavour?

Will def try to get other 18mg Flavour to try out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> About the power setting,,I thought nic salts should not be Vaped above 10w,,so should I just vape it at the lowest setting,,??
> 
> 
> And I do have a bootle of Twisp 18mg cherry and I bought extra pods,,mayb I should try that just to experiment.
> ...



No, Nicotine salts should not be used in Sub-ohm tanks due to their strength however, 3mg nicotine salt Eliquids can be found which can be used in Sub-ohm tanks.

At 10w, the temperature isn't very high and therefore its pretty safe. I don't think the 'Stay below 10w' is a rule. Its merely a guideline as there are other factors to consider which make this pointless. Temperature is what's important, not wattage.

Give the Twisp Cherry 18mg a try. It should give you a pretty decent throat hit. If you like the throat hit of the 18mg then you can go the VM route or the Twisp route.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

daniel craig said:


> No, Nicotine salts should not be used in Sub-ohm tanks due to their strength however, 3mg nicotine salt Eliquids can be found which can be used in Sub-ohm tanks.
> 
> At 10w, the temperature isn't very high and therefore its pretty safe. I don't think the 'Stay below 10w' is a rule. Its merely a guideline as there are other factors to consider which make this pointless. Temperature is what's important, not wattage.
> 
> Give the Twisp Cherry 18mg a try. It should give you a pretty decent throat hit. If you like the throat hit of the 18mg then you can go the VM route or the Twisp route.




That’s just my question ,on the highest setting the zero is 12,5w hence y I am asking,

The 18mg works ,now just need to get me a decent Flavour,,
Thx for all the input


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> About the power setting,,I thought nic salts should not be Vaped above 10w,,so should I just vape it at the lowest setting,,??



Here's an article about nicotine salts. I'm assuming you read up about the 10w rule when looking at the safety aspects of salts:

FREEBASE OR NICOTINE SALT - WHICH IS SAFER?

There has always been a debate about the safety of vaporizers compared to traditional cigarettes, and while vaporizers have always won out, some may still want the safest e-liquid available. So is it the ones that use freebase nicotine or the ones that use nicotine salt?

Unfortunately, the answer remains unclear, but as of right now freebase seems to be the safest option. Of course, this is likely because we know much more about it.

Unlike traditional cigarettes that use ammonia to alter nicotine so it is better absorbed into the body, e-liquid has the benefit of being able to naturally extract nicotine from tobacco in a lab. After all, e-liquid just needs the nicotine, not the leaves that make up a cigarette. Some companies may even use synthesized freebase nicotine, but that is still fairly rare because of its price tag. This means the freebase nicotine in e-liquids doesn't use the same ammonia or other additives in cigarettes. Right now, there are no studies linking this pure form of nicotine to cancer caused by cigarette smoke, and thus it is considered safe to inhale.

Alternatively, the benzoic acid used during creation presents the major concern of nicotine salt. Although an organic compound extracted from plants, benzoic acid is primarily used as a preservative in food and in cosmetics. Some might be more familiar with its use in acne medications as well. In acne creams, there is a concern that benzoic acid causes skin irritation. However, that is typically only an issue because it is used in higher amounts. In nicotine salts, the amount of benzoic acid is very small compared to its levels as a food preservative or a face cream.

As nicotine salts are still so new to the industry, there haven't really been many studies on it and its potential affect. In fact, the main worry is not any side effects from the benzoic acid, but rather the increased likelihood of a nicotine overdose occurring since the nicotine in e-liquids that use nicotine salts is often much higher. Nicotine overdose is a worry for freebase e-liquids as well, since nicotine can be absorbed through the skin as well. What a higher nicotine value means is that it takes less absorbed through the skin or ingested to cause an overdose. For those with kids, that can be a huge worry if they find your vape liquid storage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Ok I I tried the Twisp cherry 18mg,,throat hit so much better ,, but the Flavour is dull compared to the Nic Salt,,
> 
> Could it just be a bad Flavour?
> 
> ...


How old is that juice? I haven't used Twisp's juices in a while. What is the VG/PG ratio of it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

daniel craig said:


> How old is that juice? I haven't used Twisp's juices in a while. What is the VG/PG ratio of it?




It’s a new one,,just got it 3 days ago at clicks to attempt to refill cue pods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

No idea what the of/vg ratio is,,was just experiment ,,had a extra pod,so just messed around with it .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> No idea what the of/vg ratio is,,was just experiment ,,had a extra pod,so just messed around with it .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If its not 50/50, that would explain why the flavor is dull. Have you used Cherry (the same one you have now) before? The last time I had cherry (some years ago) it wasn't a very good flavor.

By dull do you mean 'light' in flavor, 'dry' (as in not wicking properly) or not tasting good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

daniel craig said:


> If its not 50/50, that would explain why the flavor is dull. Have you used Cherry (the same one you have now) before? The last time I had cherry (some years ago) it wasn't a very good flavor.
> 
> By dull do you mean 'light' in flavor, 'dry' (as in not wicking properly) or not tasting good?



I mean light in Flavour ,,but was just to check the throat hit,,



Think I will contact VM and ask them if they can make VM4 and Red pill in 50/50 and 18mg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/12/18)

Reaper said:


> I mean light in Flavour ,,but was just to check the throat hit,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to their website and you can do it directly:

Here's a link that should take you right to the 'Modify your juice' page: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/100ml-eliquids/modify-your-juice/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (3/12/18)

Thx again,,will order tonight,,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/12/18)

Damn bro.I had excellent flavour and throat hit on twisp juice hence me recommended it.
We'll hope you get a juice that works for you or try the diy option and experiment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reaper (4/12/18)

Resistance said:


> Damn bro.I had excellent flavour and throat hit on twisp juice hence me recommended it.
> Well hope you get a juice that works for you or try the diy option and experiment




The throat hit was there,,just the Flavour was dull,,like I said ,it mayb the cherry Flavour,,which one did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (4/12/18)

Reaper said:


> The throat hit was there,,just the Flavour was dull,,like I said ,it mayb the cherry Flavour,,which one did you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the mentha pure.no PG.
Spearmint and it was awesome. I had the best flavour of all mods and pods I used it in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (4/12/18)

Flavour was dull when I filled liqua juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (4/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Hey guys ,,I am concerned about a pod and using nic salts,,if I use a pod with mayb 6mg nic would I still get that throat hit ,or would you all suggest going with nic salts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately you learned the hard way after buying the nic salts. But if you looking for that distinct throat hit then nic salts is not your alley.

Whilst they deliver throat hit for some, nic salts are specially designed to eliminate throat hit. Whilst its still there to a small extent, I seek that hard but not harsh kick at each pull...maybe you are as well. Freebase is your answer and yes, you can use freebase in almost any pod device, if they can be filled then you can use freebase. The mix is more important and at 50/50 is the best bet for many pod devices so it wicks efficiently. I also went onto nic salts shortly after the Cue and felt no hit and although my nic satisfaction was sorted, I vaped more n more seeking that throat hit feeling which I never got but just vaped too much nic salts. Those amounts of nic weren't kind to me!

10-12mg is were im at now and I vape less, 2ml max a day if not slightly less of just the Siren only. No other devices or tanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (4/12/18)

Resistance said:


> I had the mentha pure.no PG.
> Spearmint and it was awesome. I had the best flavour of all mods and pods I used it in.


Pure range is 100% VG. I've never tried a max VG because usually juices like 80/20 and such cause wicking issues. Are Twisp's max VG juices thick like other brands max VG or do they use some other stuff to thin it out?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reaper (4/12/18)

@Daniel -I orders juice from VM ,,now just to wait,,any ideas on something else I can pick up so long while I wait..
How are those liqua juices?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (4/12/18)

Reaper said:


> @Daniel -I orders juice from VM ,,now just to wait,,any ideas on something else I can pick up so long while I wait..
> How are those liqua juices?



tagging @daniel craig as I think it was meant for him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reaper (4/12/18)

My bad,,sorry was meant for him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (4/12/18)

Reaper said:


> @Daniel -I orders juice from VM ,,now just to wait,,any ideas on something else I can pick up so long while I wait..
> How are those liqua juices?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last time I've tried Liqua juice was back when the first Twisp Clearo was released. I haven't tried out that juice since so I'm not a very reliable source to ask. 

If I remember correctly, their line of juice back then were pretty decent. *Fake Liqua Juice Is Extremely Common So Verify Before Purchasing* 

I think @method1 Mr Hardwicks makes a high strength juice but there's only a tobacco flavor in that strength.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/12/18)

@Reaper After you find your sweet spot (Knowing with certainty that you're happy doing MTL) and you want to venture into something different, you can give DIY Eliquids a try.

DIY nowadays is extremely simplified due to 'One Shot Concentrates' becoming increasingly popular. Basically, think of a One Shot concentrate as an Energade Concentrate that you buy at Makro or PnP. You simply add water at the specified ratios and you are done.

One shot concentrates are the same concept. You simply create a base which consists of Vegetable Glycerin (VG), Propylene Glycol (PG) and Nicotine (Either dissolved in PG or VG. For MTL I suggest going with VG Nicotine). After creating the base (Think of this as the water in the Energade example), you just add the One Shot (Think of this as the Energade concentrate).

To know how much of VG, PG, Nicotine and concentrate to use, you can use an E-liquid Calculator such as Ejuice Me Up or even an online calculator but always make sure to double check and triple check to make sure that you have inputted everything correctly.

One shots I think that are great for MTL will be @Rude Rudi ICEE Lychee (https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/vs-one-shots/products/icee-lychee-one-shot-vs)

And @Oupa from Vapour Mountain recently release a Red Pill One Shot concentrate which should be going out to stores soon.

If you are interested in this route, I would always recommend making 10ml batches first and playing around with the suggested percentages (increasing percentage of concentrate) so that you can get the final juice exactly to your taste and for MTL.

If you are wondering, DIY option is cheaper than purchasing juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reaper (4/12/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Reaper After you find your sweet spot (Knowing with certainty that you're happy doing MTL) and you want to venture into something different, you can give DIY Eliquids a try.
> 
> DIY nowadays is extremely simplified due to 'One Shot Concentrates' becoming increasingly popular. Basically, think of a One Shot concentrate as an Energade Concentrate that you buy at Makro or PnP. You simply add water at the specified ratios and you are done.
> 
> ...




Thx dude,,will def give it try once I have settled and found something ,

Like 3 or 4 days before I get my juice from VM..can’t wait!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (4/12/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Reaper After you find your sweet spot (Knowing with certainty that you're happy doing MTL) and you want to venture into something different, you can give DIY Eliquids a try.
> 
> DIY nowadays is extremely simplified due to 'One Shot Concentrates' becoming increasingly popular. Basically, think of a One Shot concentrate as an Energade Concentrate that you buy at Makro or PnP. You simply add water at the specified ratios and you are done.
> 
> ...




So if you do the one shot route?you dnt really do your own mixing?you just get concentrate and basically get the correct vg/pg ratio?
You can’t mix bit of Lychee with abit of menthol ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (4/12/18)

Reaper said:


> So if you do the one shot route?you dnt really do your own mixing?you just get concentrate and basically get the correct vg/pg ratio?
> You can’t mix bit of Lychee with abit of menthol ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, One Shots are basically a whole recipe in 1 bottle/ingredient so instead of using 5 different concentrates to make the same juice, you know only use 1 concentrate at the specified percentage to make the juice.

For ICEE Lychee the recipe is:
1% FA Cream Fresh
3% FA Lychee
1% CAP Sweet Lychee
0.5% WS-23

So if you want, you can buy all of these concentrates (4 in total) and mix your juice OR you can simply buy the One Shot. 1 bottle with all of these concentrates pre-mixed. You simply use the One Shot at 6% and you should reach the same outcome as using each concentrate individually. If anything, one shots make life easier and simplifies the whole DIY process.

To answer your question about mixing a bit of lychee with menthol: you can't. One Shots are premixed and therefore increasing the % by 1 affects the whole flavor and not just 1 ingredient. Therefore, to add more lychee you may need to buy the Lychee concentrate and then play around with the percentages to suit your needs.


----------



## Reaper (4/12/18)

daniel craig said:


> Yes, One Shots are basically a whole recipe in 1 bottle/ingredient so instead of using 5 different concentrates to make the same juice, you know only use 1 concentrate at the specified percentage to make the juice.
> 
> For ICEE Lychee the recipe is:
> 1% FA Cream Fresh
> ...




Ok I understand,well will just continue with commercial juices before I venture into diy.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (4/12/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Unfortunately you learned the hard way after buying the nic salts. But if you looking for that distinct throat hit then nic salts is not your alley.
> 
> Whilst they deliver throat hit for some, nic salts are specially designed to eliminate throat hit. Whilst its still there to a small extent, I seek that hard but not harsh kick at each pull...maybe you are as well. Freebase is your answer and yes, you can use freebase in almost any pod device, if they can be filled then you can use freebase. The mix is more important and at 50/50 is the best bet for many pod devices so it wicks efficiently. I also went onto nic salts shortly after the Cue and felt no hit and although my nic satisfaction was sorted, I vaped more n more seeking that throat hit feeling which I never got but just vaped too much nic salts. Those amounts of nic weren't kind to me!
> 
> 10-12mg is were im at now and I vape less, 2ml max a day if not slightly less of just the Siren only. No other devices or tanks.



I agree with you on the higher nic strength (using normal nic) in a good MTL setup @Ruwaid !
High nic MTL for the win!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (4/12/18)

I got me three bottles of twisp pure
And never had a wicking issue.it wicks the same as the other twisp juices I have tried and for me I feel it has more flavour than the normal juice,but tastes are subjective.
This is he first bottle of liqua I have bought in ages s I'm still testing.got the traditional tobacco but the flavour isn't what I expected.the throat hit makes par though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reaper (4/12/18)

Resistance said:


> I got me three bottles of twisp pure
> And never had a wicking issue.it wicks the same as the other twisp juices I have tried and for me I feel it has more flavour than the normal juice,but tastes are subjective.
> This is he first bottle of liqua I have bought in ages s I'm still testing.got the traditional tobacco but the flavour isn't what I expected.the throat hit makes par though



Twisp pure is high vg right? At the moment I am trying to stay away from high vg juice,,trying to figure out what gives me the feeling of shortness of breath


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (5/12/18)

If the guys on here are interested in the twisp range VG/PG mix ratio, this is what I got from their support a few months back:

Our VG/ PG ratio for our Flavours are as follows/

Our 3MG Range are 70 VG/30VG

Our Pure range is 100VG 

All our other ranges are a 50VG / 50 PG ratio.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Twisp (5/12/18)

Reaper said:


> Hey guys,
> On and off cigs and vape,,but really wanna get off the cigs,,so far the cue for me is the closet feel to cigs, but want to get different Flavours.
> 
> I see the three different pos systems out there and not to expensive,,
> ...


Hi there, 

Glad to hear that you find the Cue close to the smoking sensation! Just for our reference we'd like to know what kinds of flavours you are looking for that we are not catering for? Just cool for us to know for future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (6/12/18)

Twisp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Glad to hear that you find the Cue close to the smoking sensation! Just for our reference we'd like to know what kinds of flavours you are looking for that we are not catering for? Just cool for us to know for future.


Hi bud. If I could also add it, maybe more variations of tobacco and desserts but before those, maybe slightly lower nic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (6/12/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi bud. If I could also add it, maybe more variations of tobacco and desserts but before those, maybe slightly lower nic?



Yes I agree ,,lower nic and a sweet/desert type Tabacco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/19)

daniel craig said:


> Pure range is 100% VG. I've never tried a max VG because usually juices like 80/20 and such cause wicking issues. Are Twisp's max VG juices thick like other brands max VG or do they use some other stuff to thin it out?



Hi sorry I never got an alert to your post.
It's thin enough to not cause wicking issues. It contains some D_Water to thin it and personally it never disappointed me and I think the pure range has a better flavour.(my opinion)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/19)

Reaper said:


> Twisp pure is high vg right? At the moment I am trying to stay away from high vg juice,,trying to figure out what gives me the feeling of shortness of breath
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried their pure range after experiencing chest pains and shortness of breath thus trying to eliminate PG.
My DL juice is also max VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/19)

I tried the liquid. Not bad but I don't get much flavour so I mix it with other juice to add a twist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/19)

Reaper said:


> Twisp pure is high vg right? At the moment I am trying to stay away from high vg juice,,trying to figure out what gives me the feeling of shortness of breath
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could also be nic. or certain flavourings that.be carefull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G+3 (3/1/19)

Resistance said:


> I tried their pure range after experiencing chest pains and shortness of breath thus trying to eliminate PG.
> My DL juice is also max VG


@Resistance I am Keen to try some of the twisp juice but shopping around I have found they are k@k expensive. Where do you source yours from if you get it at a better price? Some of them are 8 bucks a mill that's insane

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/1/19)

G+3 said:


> @Resistance I am Keen to try some of the twisp juice but shopping around I have found they are k@k expensive. Where do you source yours from if you get it at a better price? Some of them are 8 bucks a mill that's insane




It is very expensive but if u really wane quit and have tried everything u wud invest in there product... Unfortunately that's also one of my issues . The affordability hence I have not quit the stinkies as yet. But if I could afford twisp juices and pods, all of the time I would have quit by now. Also the cue as kwaai as it is the pod strength is too strong for me. I'm hoping they would come up with a lesser strength pod. I hope that twisp would reconsider the prices in 2019 coz they will stay make money if prices are dropped then more people to buy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (3/1/19)

G+3 said:


> @Resistance I am Keen to try some of the twisp juice but shopping around I have found they are k@k expensive. Where do you source yours from if you get it at a better price? Some of them are 8 bucks a mill that's insane


True bro! But what can we do hut complain...?
Quite honestly it's bang for your buck that is if you have the bucks all the time. I pay full retail and the sad part is the twisp app never worked for me so as a repeat customer I haven't gained rewards either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G+3 (3/1/19)

Resistance said:


> True bro! But what can we do hut complain...?
> Quite honestly it's bang for your buck that is if you have the bucks all the time. I pay full retail and the sad part is the twisp app never worked for me so as a repeat customer I haven't gained rewards either


O well, one day they may wake up and realize there is a big market out there but will have to review their prices or else people will just go somewhere else. Till then let them try sell their products at rude prices, for me it's about a good price. If I have to fork out money for juice then also I would like a choice of what nic I like, at least


----------

